# Marijuana lip balm



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 23, 2008)

Do you think it possible to make canni-lip-balm out of Chapstick lip butter? Below are the ingredients and there are a lot of fats in it for the THC to stick to. 



_Ingredients_ Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Jojoba Esters, Euphorbia Cerifera (Candelilla) Wax, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Flavor, Beeswax, Copernicia Cerifera (Carnauba) Wax, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Glycine Soja (Soybean) Lipids, Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed (Mango Butter), Octyldodecanol, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil (Olive Butter), Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil (Avocado Butter), Rubus Idaeus (Raspberry) Seed Oil (Raspberry Butter), Tocopherol, Tocopheryl Acetate


----------



## Bomb Tree (Aug 24, 2008)

Great idea

Like, the lips absorb thc I guess

so ya, uh, try it i guess


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 24, 2008)

Well I was watching "Super High Me" and he went to this dispensary and they had canni-lip balm. If they can do it why can't other people. 

I just think it would be cool and super stealth. Fun to use in public.


----------



## gnetics (Aug 30, 2008)

Im gonna try this..sounds about right as i have made sum wax and balms before..

1.get a large pan and boil water.
2. get a smaller pan that fits in the larger pan/ or half cut aluminum can
3. brand new chapstick, roll al the way out break off actual chapstick mateial and put in smaller pot/can
4. use a small amount of ground up thc covered material
5. let the material and chapstick fuse and cok for a bit..
6. strain material..
7. Roll chapstick tube all the way down...Pour while in liquid state back into chapstick tube , cap and stick in freezer for a couple hrs..

ill try it as soion as i have time..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 30, 2008)

The one I listed the ingrediants for was lip butter, it's in more of a squeezy tube thing, like toothpaste. I thought maybe I could cannibutter it up and then put it in a carmex type container. 

If you do try it, please post your results, I really want to know if it works.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 30, 2008)

Screw this I'm moving to cali!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 30, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Screw this I'm moving to cali!


 
No shit. I think I'm with ya......


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No shit. I think I'm with ya......


ill be here to gift you guys with a nice cali purple nug.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 30, 2008)

That really hurt, I just smoked the last of mine and for some damn reason nobody has any. Been hunting since yesterday and everyone is out. I wonder if I can print that out and smoke it.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 30, 2008)

No i've been out of the major grow racket for a while but cali seems like a nice place to settle down. My brother and I are planning a move but right now cash is a problem but we have a plan and I think we could easily supply some grade A to Los Angeles clubs. And I'm ready to go surfing again and chill on the beach!


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 30, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That really hurt, I just smoked the last of mine and for some damn reason nobody has any. Been hunting since yesterday and everyone is out. I wonder if I can print that out and smoke it.


of course you can print it out and smoke it... but you wont get high


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 30, 2008)

You can make cannabis lib balm, my lady uses it and loves it. Best stealth method in my opinion.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 30, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> You can make cannabis lib balm, my lady uses it and loves it. Best stealth method in my opinion.


so the thc really does absorb thru the lips? shit i want some CannaChapStic!

does it taste dif?


----------



## Ray Cosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

GrowTech, if your girlfriend really does use the lip balm could you please post instructions on how to make it or link us. There isn't much literature about this on the internet.


----------



## dontaskme (Sep 25, 2008)

how about... making out with the woman with the smokin' lips.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 26, 2008)

Some links to making your own lip balm:

not martha - to make : adventures in lip balm

Etsy Labs: How to Make Lip Balm

How to make lip balm with this recipes

Luscious Lip Butters | How to Make Lip Balms | Teach Soap

Hope this helps everyone. I may try to do this with a few grams of some homegrown in about a month.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Sep 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Do you think it possible to make canni-lip-balm out of Chapstick lip butter? Below are the ingredients and there are a lot of fats in it for the THC to stick to.
> 
> 
> 
> _Ingredients_ Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Jojoba Esters, Euphorbia Cerifera (Candelilla) Wax, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Flavor, Beeswax, Copernicia Cerifera (Carnauba) Wax, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Glycine Soja (Soybean) Lipids, Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed (Mango Butter), Octyldodecanol, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil (Olive Butter), Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil (Avocado Butter), Rubus Idaeus (Raspberry) Seed Oil (Raspberry Butter), Tocopherol, Tocopheryl Acetate


----------



## marcoss (Feb 13, 2010)

gnetics said:


> Im gonna try this..sounds about right as i have made sum wax and balms before..
> 
> 1.get a large pan and boil water.
> 2. get a smaller pan that fits in the larger pan/ or half cut aluminum can
> ...





misshestermoffitt said:


> The one I listed the ingrediants for was lip butter, it's in more of a squeezy tube thing, like toothpaste. I thought maybe I could cannibutter it up and then put it in a carmex type container.
> 
> If you do try it, please post your results, I really want to know if it works.


Did anybody end up trying this? because i really want to try this


----------



## pinkpipe (Feb 13, 2010)

No, I would not use chapstick as a base. It's pretty soft to begin with, so adding oil will make it too soft to put in a tube. 

Beeswax and oil is a simple recipe and you can get the beeswax at craft stores and farmers markets. Look in your area for bee keepers or beekeeping stores. They'll also have a good supply on hand.


----------



## ommpCaregiver (Apr 7, 2010)

Coconut oil!!! by itself it is a natural moisturizer and gives natural protection of the sun (yes there is a reason all those sunscreens smell like coconut). 
Coconut oil can also be used for baking cookies...

has highest fat content I have found so far (out of 14gram serving size :13g saturated fat, .5g monounsaturated fat, .5g polyunsaturated fat -- It is all fat (yet all organic no trans or hydrogenated).

My fiancé claims that it does soak through the skin as well and often gets me to give lower back massages to her with green coconut oil to help her with pain from back injury. Slipped discs... she says it helps with pain when applied directly, but I don't think I get too much from my hands... but I don't have all the nerve damage so I don't know what it feels like to her.

Either way, we use green coconut oil everyday as a lip moisturizer, tastes great.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 15, 2010)

I've not found a difinitive place for making lip balm with THC. A friend of mine got some from a legal state and says its not that potent to begin with. IOW it might help stretch an already present buzz, or give a slight kick up, but it won't have you callin houston.

Haven't tried it myself. Hopefully will get some of the real deal soon so I can see if its worth my time to try to make it.


----------



## rosealfanso (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't know about the lip balm but as marijuana plant try to protect itself from uv rays than the plant can also be used in the preparation of an Sunscreen? 
can we?


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2012)

guys... its not the same high as smoking it eating it etc.. least not on me... I have used balms before and they dont do anything FOR ME more then kinda stink.. lol

The only mild effect I felt was a warming feeling which was nothing related to the pot.. it was menthol or eucalyptus


----------

